# So, its Christmas time and...



## Darkwind

We started a customization business about 4 months ago.  Doing little things that personalize gift giving.

We have a son-in-law who is a huge Marvel fan.  Hell, he is just a giant kid who is into comics, but the guy can draw just about any comic there is.  His favorite and being My grandson's favorite uncle, is Spiderman.

As many of you know, Stan Lee recently passed so we thought he'd like a coffee mug with the Marvel characters (he's a coffee addict on top of all that).

Couldn't really find a mug that we liked so we decided to make him one.

It came out of the oven about a half hour ago.

What do you think?

I don't want to expend the time converting the file format to suit this software which won't handle a fucking mp4 file format so I'll just post a link.

http://abeeary.com/marvelMug.mp4


----------



## Crepitus

Awesome


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Very nice.


----------



## MaryL

"Baby it's cold outside" makes me want to hug you all up .  Cause' I am like that.


----------



## Darkwind

MaryL said:


> "Baby it's cold outside" makes me want to hug you all up .  Cause' I am like that.


??

Thanks.....


----------



## MaryL

??Your welcome???


----------



## Darkwind

MaryL said:


> ??Your welcome???


I can't make the connection between Marvel and "baby its cold outside".  So I thought I'd be polite.  :c)


----------



## aaronleland

As a huge Marvel fan, and coffee addict I would love that mug. I own both a Batman and Superman mug. A Marvel glass. This big Captain America thermos I never use. This big ass Ninja Turtles cup I use for post drinking night dehydration...


----------



## Darkwind

aaronleland said:


> As a huge Marvel fan, and coffee addict I would love that mug. I own both a Batman and Superman mug. A Marvel glass. This big Captain America thermos I never use. This big ass Ninja Turtles cup I use for post drinking night dehydration...


Yeah, I think he'll love it too.  As a Marvel fan Myself -- though not on that level -- I'd sell you one, but that would be illegal if the authorities found out about it.


----------



## MaryL

l love this song...


----------



## Darkwind

MaryL said:


> l love this song...


I love this one....


----------



## aaronleland

Darkwind said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a huge Marvel fan, and coffee addict I would love that mug. I own both a Batman and Superman mug. A Marvel glass. This big Captain America thermos I never use. This big ass Ninja Turtles cup I use for post drinking night dehydration...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think he'll love it too.  As a Marvel fan Myself -- though not on that level -- I'd sell you one, but that would be illegal if the authorities found out about it.
Click to expand...


We'll make the transaction privately. Only I don't accept PMs, so you'll have to open a thread called "Definitely not for an illegal transaction". This will take the Feds off our scent. Then explain in detail how we're creating the next Silk Road.


----------



## Darkwind

aaronleland said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a huge Marvel fan, and coffee addict I would love that mug. I own both a Batman and Superman mug. A Marvel glass. This big Captain America thermos I never use. This big ass Ninja Turtles cup I use for post drinking night dehydration...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think he'll love it too.  As a Marvel fan Myself -- though not on that level -- I'd sell you one, but that would be illegal if the authorities found out about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll make the transaction privately. Only I don't accept PMs, so you'll have to open a thread called "Definitely not for an illegal transaction". This will take the Feds off our scent. Then explain in detail how we're creating the next Silk Road.
Click to expand...

Nah....I can't sell it.  It would be a trademark and copyright violation.

But if you PM Me a way to contact you, I'll give you one for free.  Just pay 15.95 shipping and handling.


----------



## Darkwind

MaryL said:


> l love this song...


I have to say, I"m partial to this one as well.


----------



## Care4all

My Fifty something year old boy, (the hubby) would love that too!  He's a huge Spiderman fan!  How many ounces of coffee can the mug hold?  I think I would need a bigger one, for Matt!


----------



## Moonglow

Darkwind said:


> We started a customization business about 4 months ago.  Doing little things that personalize gift giving.
> 
> We have a son-in-law who is a huge Marvel fan.  Hell, he is just a giant kid who is into comics, but the guy can draw just about any comic there is.  His favorite and being My grandson's favorite uncle, is Spiderman.
> 
> As many of you know, Stan Lee recently passed so we thought he'd like a coffee mug with the Marvel characters (he's a coffee addict on top of all that).
> 
> Couldn't really find a mug that we liked so we decided to make him one.
> 
> It came out of the oven about a half hour ago.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> I don't want to expend the time converting the file format to suit this software which won't handle a fucking mp4 file format so I'll just post a link.
> 
> http://abeeary.com/marvelMug.mp4


Nice, retro seventies and don't forget to send the family of Stan Lee their residual...


----------



## Moonglow

I'm not a pagan so I don't dood Christmas.


----------



## Darkwind

Care4all said:


> My Fifty something year old boy, (the hubby) would love that too!  He's a huge Spiderman fan!  How many ounces of coffee can the mug hold?  I think I would need a bigger one, for Matt!


Umm...That mug is 11oz...


Moonglow said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> We started a customization business about 4 months ago.  Doing little things that personalize gift giving.
> 
> We have a son-in-law who is a huge Marvel fan.  Hell, he is just a giant kid who is into comics, but the guy can draw just about any comic there is.  His favorite and being My grandson's favorite uncle, is Spiderman.
> 
> As many of you know, Stan Lee recently passed so we thought he'd like a coffee mug with the Marvel characters (he's a coffee addict on top of all that).
> 
> Couldn't really find a mug that we liked so we decided to make him one.
> 
> It came out of the oven about a half hour ago.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> I don't want to expend the time converting the file format to suit this software which won't handle a fucking mp4 file format so I'll just post a link.
> 
> http://abeeary.com/marvelMug.mp4
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, retro seventies and don't forget to send the family of Stan Lee their residual...
Click to expand...

As I said, it would be illegal to sell it.  That is why we're giving it as a gift.


----------



## Darkwind

MaryL said:


> l love this song...



As you may guess, I'm a huge TSO fan...so...


----------



## Moonglow

Darkwind said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Fifty something year old boy, (the hubby) would love that too!  He's a huge Spiderman fan!  How many ounces of coffee can the mug hold?  I think I would need a bigger one, for Matt!
> 
> 
> 
> Umm...That mug is 11oz...
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> We started a customization business about 4 months ago.  Doing little things that personalize gift giving.
> 
> We have a son-in-law who is a huge Marvel fan.  Hell, he is just a giant kid who is into comics, but the guy can draw just about any comic there is.  His favorite and being My grandson's favorite uncle, is Spiderman.
> 
> As many of you know, Stan Lee recently passed so we thought he'd like a coffee mug with the Marvel characters (he's a coffee addict on top of all that).
> 
> Couldn't really find a mug that we liked so we decided to make him one.
> 
> It came out of the oven about a half hour ago.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> I don't want to expend the time converting the file format to suit this software which won't handle a fucking mp4 file format so I'll just post a link.
> 
> http://abeeary.com/marvelMug.mp4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice, retro seventies and don't forget to send the family of Stan Lee their residual...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, it would be illegal to sell it.  That is why we're giving it as a gift.
Click to expand...

I see...Free is always nice...


----------



## Darkwind

Moonglow said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Fifty something year old boy, (the hubby) would love that too!  He's a huge Spiderman fan!  How many ounces of coffee can the mug hold?  I think I would need a bigger one, for Matt!
> 
> 
> 
> Umm...That mug is 11oz...
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> We started a customization business about 4 months ago.  Doing little things that personalize gift giving.
> 
> We have a son-in-law who is a huge Marvel fan.  Hell, he is just a giant kid who is into comics, but the guy can draw just about any comic there is.  His favorite and being My grandson's favorite uncle, is Spiderman.
> 
> As many of you know, Stan Lee recently passed so we thought he'd like a coffee mug with the Marvel characters (he's a coffee addict on top of all that).
> 
> Couldn't really find a mug that we liked so we decided to make him one.
> 
> It came out of the oven about a half hour ago.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> I don't want to expend the time converting the file format to suit this software which won't handle a fucking mp4 file format so I'll just post a link.
> 
> http://abeeary.com/marvelMug.mp4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice, retro seventies and don't forget to send the family of Stan Lee their residual...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, it would be illegal to sell it.  That is why we're giving it as a gift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see...Free is always nice...
Click to expand...

Indeed.


----------



## Moonglow

Darkwind said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Fifty something year old boy, (the hubby) would love that too!  He's a huge Spiderman fan!  How many ounces of coffee can the mug hold?  I think I would need a bigger one, for Matt!
> 
> 
> 
> Umm...That mug is 11oz...
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> We started a customization business about 4 months ago.  Doing little things that personalize gift giving.
> 
> We have a son-in-law who is a huge Marvel fan.  Hell, he is just a giant kid who is into comics, but the guy can draw just about any comic there is.  His favorite and being My grandson's favorite uncle, is Spiderman.
> 
> As many of you know, Stan Lee recently passed so we thought he'd like a coffee mug with the Marvel characters (he's a coffee addict on top of all that).
> 
> Couldn't really find a mug that we liked so we decided to make him one.
> 
> It came out of the oven about a half hour ago.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> I don't want to expend the time converting the file format to suit this software which won't handle a fucking mp4 file format so I'll just post a link.
> 
> http://abeeary.com/marvelMug.mp4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice, retro seventies and don't forget to send the family of Stan Lee their residual...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, it would be illegal to sell it.  That is why we're giving it as a gift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see...Free is always nice...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed.
Click to expand...

Print some business cards and I'll buy them..


----------



## Darkwind

Moonglow said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Fifty something year old boy, (the hubby) would love that too!  He's a huge Spiderman fan!  How many ounces of coffee can the mug hold?  I think I would need a bigger one, for Matt!
> 
> 
> 
> Umm...That mug is 11oz...
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> We started a customization business about 4 months ago.  Doing little things that personalize gift giving.
> 
> We have a son-in-law who is a huge Marvel fan.  Hell, he is just a giant kid who is into comics, but the guy can draw just about any comic there is.  His favorite and being My grandson's favorite uncle, is Spiderman.
> 
> As many of you know, Stan Lee recently passed so we thought he'd like a coffee mug with the Marvel characters (he's a coffee addict on top of all that).
> 
> Couldn't really find a mug that we liked so we decided to make him one.
> 
> It came out of the oven about a half hour ago.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> I don't want to expend the time converting the file format to suit this software which won't handle a fucking mp4 file format so I'll just post a link.
> 
> http://abeeary.com/marvelMug.mp4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice, retro seventies and don't forget to send the family of Stan Lee their residual...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, it would be illegal to sell it.  That is why we're giving it as a gift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see...Free is always nice...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Print some business cards and I'll buy them..
Click to expand...

Better yet, when I get better at what we do, I"ll give you a web address.  I guarantee it won't contain copyrighted material, however.  lol


----------



## Moonglow

Darkwind said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Fifty something year old boy, (the hubby) would love that too!  He's a huge Spiderman fan!  How many ounces of coffee can the mug hold?  I think I would need a bigger one, for Matt!
> 
> 
> 
> Umm...That mug is 11oz...
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, retro seventies and don't forget to send the family of Stan Lee their residual...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said, it would be illegal to sell it.  That is why we're giving it as a gift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see...Free is always nice...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Print some business cards and I'll buy them..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better yet, when I get better at what we do, I"ll give you a web address.  I guarantee it won't contain copyrighted material, however.  lol
Click to expand...

I agree. I keep all my artisan masonry work copyright protected.


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Moonglow

I just sat through two hours of xmas music and low grade theatrical productions of a Christmas Story....My son is 16 and in the play...


----------



## Darkwind

Moonglow said:


> I just sat through two hours of xmas music and low grade theatrical productions of a Christmas Story....My son is 16 and in the play...


Sweet.  That particular music has a special place and commercial shit pales.  Unless of course, you hated it in which case, you'll be thankful for My selections.  lol

When My stepson was 16 and did a Christmas show, one of the kids had the flu and ended up puking all over the stage.  It was a memorable Christmas.  lol


----------



## Moonglow

Darkwind said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just sat through two hours of xmas music and low grade theatrical productions of a Christmas Story....My son is 16 and in the play...
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet.  That particular music has a special place and commercial shit pales.  Unless of course, you hated it in which case, you'll be thankful for My selections.  lol
> 
> When My stepson was 16 and did a Christmas show, one of the kids had the flu and ended up puking all over the stage.  It was a memorable Christmas.  lol
Click to expand...

This is the youngest of 4 kids that I have had the pleasure of gleefully watching in the same damn shows every damn year. Of course I adore the productions..


----------



## Darkwind

Moonglow said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just sat through two hours of xmas music and low grade theatrical productions of a Christmas Story....My son is 16 and in the play...
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet.  That particular music has a special place and commercial shit pales.  Unless of course, you hated it in which case, you'll be thankful for My selections.  lol
> 
> When My stepson was 16 and did a Christmas show, one of the kids had the flu and ended up puking all over the stage.  It was a memorable Christmas.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the youngest of 4 kids that I have had the pleasure of gleefully watching in the same damn shows every damn year. Of course I adore the productions..
Click to expand...

LOL

Should have volunteered to produce a few of them.  Give them your own...er...special interpretation.


----------



## Moonglow

Darkwind said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just sat through two hours of xmas music and low grade theatrical productions of a Christmas Story....My son is 16 and in the play...
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet.  That particular music has a special place and commercial shit pales.  Unless of course, you hated it in which case, you'll be thankful for My selections.  lol
> 
> When My stepson was 16 and did a Christmas show, one of the kids had the flu and ended up puking all over the stage.  It was a memorable Christmas.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the youngest of 4 kids that I have had the pleasure of gleefully watching in the same damn shows every damn year. Of course I adore the productions..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Should have volunteered to produce a few of them.  Give them your own...er...special interpretation.
Click to expand...

Oh I bet they'd enjoy that...


----------



## Darkwind

Moonglow said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just sat through two hours of xmas music and low grade theatrical productions of a Christmas Story....My son is 16 and in the play...
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet.  That particular music has a special place and commercial shit pales.  Unless of course, you hated it in which case, you'll be thankful for My selections.  lol
> 
> When My stepson was 16 and did a Christmas show, one of the kids had the flu and ended up puking all over the stage.  It was a memorable Christmas.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the youngest of 4 kids that I have had the pleasure of gleefully watching in the same damn shows every damn year. Of course I adore the productions..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Should have volunteered to produce a few of them.  Give them your own...er...special interpretation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I bet they'd enjoy that...
Click to expand...

Dood...that is the best part....seeing their faces.  lol

I did a version of "Mice and Men" and the audience loved it....The faculty...not so much...


----------



## Moonglow

Darkwind said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just sat through two hours of xmas music and low grade theatrical productions of a Christmas Story....My son is 16 and in the play...
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet.  That particular music has a special place and commercial shit pales.  Unless of course, you hated it in which case, you'll be thankful for My selections.  lol
> 
> When My stepson was 16 and did a Christmas show, one of the kids had the flu and ended up puking all over the stage.  It was a memorable Christmas.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the youngest of 4 kids that I have had the pleasure of gleefully watching in the same damn shows every damn year. Of course I adore the productions..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Should have volunteered to produce a few of them.  Give them your own...er...special interpretation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I bet they'd enjoy that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dood...that is the best part....seeing their faces.  lol
> 
> I did a version of "Mice and Men" and the audience loved it....The faculty...not so much...
Click to expand...

I could do several versions yet the kountry fucks in my county carry weapons...


----------



## Darkwind

Moonglow said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet.  That particular music has a special place and commercial shit pales.  Unless of course, you hated it in which case, you'll be thankful for My selections.  lol
> 
> When My stepson was 16 and did a Christmas show, one of the kids had the flu and ended up puking all over the stage.  It was a memorable Christmas.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> This is the youngest of 4 kids that I have had the pleasure of gleefully watching in the same damn shows every damn year. Of course I adore the productions..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Should have volunteered to produce a few of them.  Give them your own...er...special interpretation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I bet they'd enjoy that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dood...that is the best part....seeing their faces.  lol
> 
> I did a version of "Mice and Men" and the audience loved it....The faculty...not so much...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could do several versions yet the kountry fucks in my county carry weapons...
Click to expand...

LOL

Why worry about that?  I don't.  Hell, I carry Myself.


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## Moonglow

Darkwind said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the youngest of 4 kids that I have had the pleasure of gleefully watching in the same damn shows every damn year. Of course I adore the productions..
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Should have volunteered to produce a few of them.  Give them your own...er...special interpretation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I bet they'd enjoy that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dood...that is the best part....seeing their faces.  lol
> 
> I did a version of "Mice and Men" and the audience loved it....The faculty...not so much...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could do several versions yet the kountry fucks in my county carry weapons...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Why worry about that?  I don't.  Hell, I carry Myself.
Click to expand...

I have a very sharp tongue...


----------



## Moonglow

Double edged...Like jesus..


----------



## Darkwind

Moonglow said:


> Double edged...Like jesus..


According to the wife, I don't need a sharp tongue.   muuahahahahahhahahaha......*coughcough*


----------



## Moonglow

Darkwind said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double edged...Like jesus..
> 
> 
> 
> According to the wife, I don't need a sharp tongue.   muuahahahahahhahahaha......*coughcough*
Click to expand...

I had to stop when they showered me with praise..


----------



## Darkwind

Moonglow said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double edged...Like jesus..
> 
> 
> 
> According to the wife, I don't need a sharp tongue.   muuahahahahahhahahaha......*coughcough*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to stop when they showered me with praise..
Click to expand...

Probably should exclude the audience next time.


----------



## Darkwind




----------

